
Landing Page Examples - edleake
https://midasmedia.co.uk/landing-page-examples/
======
funkyy
Too bad, it cannot be viewed. Seems like the hug of death.

~~~
wheaties
You can view it. You just have to quickly hit the "stop loading" button on
your browser. Looks like they've got some asset or something that attempts to
load but doesn't. The website is there, otherwise.

This is why the web sucks, btw...

~~~
talmand
I feel the same way about cars.

I mean, I admit I don't maintain my car properly nor drive it correctly, but
the fact it keeps breaking down on me proves that cars suck in general.

~~~
smnscu
Don't worry, I maintain my car correctly and drive very carefully not to wear
it too much. So far I spent about 50% of its original purchase price on
repairs, and it's still a broken piece of shit. Thank you, Volkswagen!

~~~
bsagdiyev
Did you get the factory standard crayon smell all German cars from the early
to mid 2000's had at least?

------
edleake
So yeah that was embarrassing, 1,200 visits in a minute killed our site...
temporarily. But killed it all the same.

------
Justin_K
How did you determine what the best pages were? Do you have conversion metrics
or something else?

~~~
edleake
To be honest Justin, 3 of us voted based on experience and opinion (we've sent
millions of clicks to landing pages in our time).

More art than science here. :)

You make a good point about conversion rates but I dare say the page owners
would release them, or even be honest about them!

------
giarc
The site seems to be down at this time.

